# Anyone have a A/D/S pq.40 amplifier for sale?



## SikSemper (Jan 15, 2013)

EDIT: Title should say pq40.2


I've been looking all over for this amplifier.. I have a A/D/S Ph15 amplifier myself and it sounds amazing, I'm looking an upgrade and I have my mind set on the pq40.2, so if anyone has one they dont need please respond here with a price or I'm up for negotioation. Thanks


----------

